# grouping



## Glot (14/12/13)

Does anyone know of any literature that shows what hops go well with other hops.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/12/13)

I know that a POR and SAAZ go well,but dont know of any books etc about specificaly


----------



## indica86 (14/12/13)

https://www.google.com/search?q=hop+combinations


----------



## NewtownClown (14/12/13)

A good starting point would be to look into the hop bill of beers that you like...
It's a really subjective thing, what you consider to be a great combination may be ordinary to another.
Classic combo's include all the American "C" (including Amarillo) Hops. For English hops Fuggles and Goldings...
Find a hop(s) whose description you think you will like than google for substitutions for that hop(s). The substitutes will generally compliment.
_Designing Great Beers _(Ray Daniels) is a great source for info on what hops have been used in a variety of styles in both commercial and home brewed beers


----------

